# Turkey acquiring Juan Carlos class LHD/assault carrier from Narvantia shipyards



## CougarKing (29 Dec 2013)

This is the same class of ship currently being built in Australia as the _Canberra_ class as well as in South Korea as the _Dokdo_ class, if I can recall correctly.

NavyRecognition.com link



> Turkey's Undersecretariat for Defense Industries (SSM) just announced via press release that it selected Sedef shipyard as winner of its LPD tender and that final contract negotiations with this shipyard can now begin. *Sedef shipyard in Turkey offers a design based on Juan Carlos LHD under the collaboration with Spain's Navantia. *
> 
> Landing Platform Dock Project
> According to SSM, the Landing Platform Dock Project (LPD)’s main purpose is the acqusition of one Landing Platform Dock in order to meet the operational requirements of Turkish Naval Forces. The scope of the procurement is for:
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Jan 2014)

Not quite: The Dokdo class is a indirect descendant of the Principe de Asturia aircraft carrier, which explains its mixed look in between it and the Juan Carlos. It is also the reason the power plant on the Dokdo is much more powerful and they can attain speeds of 24 knots.

As for the Canberra's, they are Juan Carlos class modified to fit the requirements of the Australian Navy and Army. Their hulls and most internal fittings are being built in Spain and they are then brought to Australia for final fitting up of their electronic/weapons suites and other typically Australian fitted equipment.

On an interesting note: The first Australian of the class,  HMAS Canberra, will be commanded by a Canadian officer who moved to Australia a long time ago and switched from the RCN  (then known as the CAF Maritime Command) to the RAN.


----------



## Kirkhill (2 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> On an interesting note: The first Australian of the class,  HMAS Canberra, will be commanded by a Canadian officer who moved to Australia a long time ago and switched from the RCN  (then known as the CAF Maritime Command) to the RAN.



Great stuff.   All he has to do is keep feed the Aussies beer and barbies and he'll soon have our first BHS in Esquimalt.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (2 Jan 2014)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Not quite: The Dokdo class is a indirect descendant of the Principe de Asturia aircraft carrier, which explains its mixed look in between it and the Juan Carlos. It is also the reason the power plant on the Dokdo is much more powerful and they can attain speeds of 24 knots.
> 
> As for the Canberra's, they are Juan Carlos class modified to fit the requirements of the Australian Navy and Army. Their hulls and most internal fittings are being built in Spain and they are then brought to Australia for final fitting up of their electronic/weapons suites and other typically Australian fitted equipment.
> 
> On an interesting note: The first Australian of the class,  HMAS Canberra, will be commanded by a Canadian officer who moved to Australia a long time ago and switched from the RCN  (then known as the CAF Maritime Command) to the RAN.



Their Parachute School is also commanded by a Canadian, former RCR Jr Officer who left after being with the Regiment for only a couple of years.  Seems we are well represented down under


----------



## dimsum (2 Jan 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Their Parachute School is also commanded by a Canadian, former RCR Jr Officer who left after being with the Regiment for only a couple of years.  Seems we are well represented down under



There are quite a few Canadians in the RAAF P-3 community.  The Aus Army's UAV regiment (think 4AD) has an ex-RCHA guy as its 2IC, one of the RAN trauma surgeons in the Role 3 was an ex-RCN guy who was on PRE, a few defence scientists swapped from DRDC to DSTO, etc.  

Last deployment, the Air Component Commander (Group Capt, poss 1-star by now?), my XO and a few of the folks I worked with were ex-RCAF folks.  Not one of them regretted making the switch; although to be fair, they all switched during the mid-90s or waited 'til pension.  For the folks who have kept ties back to the CF since, they've been impressed how much we have improved in the 20-odd years since.

As an aside, it's funny that the grass is always greener on the other side.  For every issue I hear about the CAF either on here, in the news or from friends back home, there is a similar issue here.  "Australian-ising" equipment, massive budget cutbacks, recruiting issues...at least we in the CF haven't had the spate of public sex scandals involving the ADF in the past two years which have likely eroded trust and public perception.  

Hell, I get asked fairly regularly if the CAF has a lateral recruitment scheme just like the ADF does.  The hardest part is to explain that not all of Canada looks like Vancouver/Banff   :


_ETA:  I feel like I've said all of this before.  Feel free to tell me to shut my trap  _


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> _ETA:  I feel like I've said all of this before.  Feel free to tell me to shut my trap  _



Don't tell me what to do, you're not my real dad.


----------



## Dissident (3 Jan 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Don't tell me what to do, you're not my real dad.



Had I had an extra $20 that night, I could have been.


----------



## CougarKing (3 Jan 2014)

Dimsum,

What about Canadians in the RAN's Sea King community? 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Oldboatgateriver,

The Canadian captain of the HMAS Canberra was already mentioned at this other thread here. 



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> There are quite a few Canadians in the RAAF P-3 community.  The Aus Army's UAV regiment (think 4AD) has an ex-RCHA guy as its 2IC, one of the RAN trauma surgeons in the Role 3 was an ex-RCN guy who was on PRE, a few defence scientists swapped from DRDC to DSTO, etc.
> 
> Last deployment, the Air Component Commander (Group Capt, poss 1-star by now?), my XO and a few of the folks I worked with were ex-RCAF folks.  Not one of them regretted making the switch; although to be fair, they all switched during the mid-90s or waited 'til pension.  For the folks who have kept ties back to the CF since, they've been impressed how much we have improved in the 20-odd years since.
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2014)

On a case by case basis the CAF will consider lateral transfers, primarily from NATO or Commonwealth militaries.  Note that these are generally only done for individuals with specific military skillsets, and the number can generally be counted on one hand over the course of a year.  There are provisions within the CFSA to recognize service in other  Commonwealth militaries for pension purposes; I'm not enough of an expert to know the precise details or implications of such service.


In the mid 90s, the Aussies aggressively recruited Canadians; more than a few took FRP retirement incentives in Canada and Australian Recruiting incentives one after the other - not too bad to be paid to quit one military and then immediately paid to join another.


----------



## dimsum (3 Jan 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Dimsum,
> 
> What about Canadians in the RAN's Sea King community?



The RAN sold its Sea Kings in 2011 and replaced them with MRH-90s.  Not sure if there are any ex-RCAF folks there, but I wouldn't be surprised.

Back-ish on topic, it should be interesting to see the Canberra-class in Sydney.  I can't wait to hear the grumbling from the owners/tenants of the pricey condos around Garden Island when their view of the Harbour Bridge and Opera House get blocked by the massive LHDs   >


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Jan 2014)

How about Mini LHDs instead.... at least to get started.

Something like the San Giorgio's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Giorgio-class_amphibious_assault_ship

At 7000 to 8000 tonnes displacement they are not too dissimilar in size to the Absalons, Fremms, F100s etc.

Perhaps they could be a variant of the CSC class.  Instead of 15 CSCs including 3 Absalon types perhaps it could be 3 San Giorgio type flat decks.


----------



## Jungle (3 Jan 2014)

> The ship has been designed for 4 mission profiles:
> - Amphibious ship transporting a Marine Corps Force for landings and land support operations.
> - Force projection ship transporting Army forces to any theatre of operations.
> - Aircraft-carrier



Turkey will have a useful asset when Cyprus heats up again and they need to reinforce their 2 Divisions there...


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Jan 2014)

Here's an interesting little graphic I cooked up with images from the great artists at Shipbucket

See the spreadsheet below.

Edit to add the Type 26 Global Combat Ship for comparison 

Could either the Type 26 or the Absalon be "modified" to build a San Giorgio in the same yards with the same machinery?


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jan 2014)

Kirkhill said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting little graphic I cooked up ......


  Quiet day on the home front?    op:


----------



## Kirkhill (3 Jan 2014)

Slow day at work  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jan 2016)

It's still on: Turkey getting its own LHD of the _Juan Carlos_ class Australia already has 2 of:

Business Insider via Thai Military Defence blog



> *Amid rising tensions, Turkey is building an aircraft carrier*
> 
> Business Insider
> 
> ...


----------

